# sent my taurus judge in



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I sent my judge in to get some repair work. I called to make sure they got it and to know what is wrong with it. the guy I talked to was very nice and a under standing of what the problem was.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK. So what was the problem that you were having?

Had it anything to do with quality-control lapses?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> OK. So what was the problem that you were having?
> 
> Had it anything to do with quality-control lapses?


:anim_lol:
I apologize,
*faststang90*
It wasn't meant to be funny, but I laughed at the above post. It doesn't take much to make me giggle
:smt1099


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1:


> Had it anything to do with quality-control lapses?


What! Another Taurus? Quality control issues? Couldn't be?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Is that the one that the police took away from you for pointing it at a guy who threw a plastic pop bottle? If so, you might have done better to let them have it.

GW


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

So what was the problem you had with it Stang? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I got the gun on a trade. the cylinder would come off when you pushed the shells out of it. also the crane came off when I pushed it back on.

first off Goldwing I did not point a gun at someone of throwing a plastic pop bottle. I pointed a gun at someone that was saying he was going to f me up. before you talk s??t tell all of it. I'm disabled and I have a shunt in my head so I'm not going to let any one hit me. I did throw a bottle but it was after he ran a stop sign, brake checked me 2 times and hit my truck. I just wanted his tag number so he could pay for my truck. I pulled my gun to stop him and it did. when he blocked the road I drove thru a ditch. all the charges was dropped. texas is a stand your ground state and that is what I was doing after he told me he was going to f me up.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

faststang90 said:


> I got the gun on a trade. the cylinder would come off when you pushed the shells out of it. also the crane came off when I pushed it back on.
> 
> first off Goldwing I did not point a gun at someone of throwing a plastic pop bottle. I pointed a gun at someone that was saying he was going to f me up. before you talk s??t tell all of it. I'm disabled and I have a shunt in my head so I'm not going to let any one hit me. I did throw a bottle but it was after he ran a stop sign, brake checked me 2 times and hit my truck. I just wanted his tag number so he could pay for my truck. I pulled my gun to stop him and it did. when he blocked the road I drove thru a ditch. all the charges was dropped. texas is a stand your ground state and that is what I was doing after he told me he was going to f me up.


The more you tell the story, the less I think that you need to be driving around with a loaded gun. If someone tells me that they are going to F me up I can think of many choices that I would make before waving a gun around that I couldn't possibly justify using. My first choice would be to leave. What was yours? Sorry 'Stang, I suggest that you go reread your posts on "I think it's some BS" I think it's some BS too!

By the way, did you ever get your gun back?

GW


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

Goldwing this is about my repair on the Taurus and how happy I am with the way the guy that I talked to and yes I'm getting my gun back and my chl.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Can't we just all get along? :smt083


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I checked on it today and they said it was fixed ready to ship back. that was faster than what they said.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

If you're old enough to remember: "here come the Judge, here comes the Judge"


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't think I am. I'm only 38


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

it came in today. it looks like its fixed maybe gun range tomorrow


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Good luck,
I guess shooting the "dammit" gun (dogs name) is the way to find out, 
:smt1099


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I took the gun to the range today and when I fired it something hit me in the face. I fired it again and was hit again. I touched my face and I had blood on my hand. I don't know what is happening but I called them and told them and they said send it back. the guy on the phone said they may just send me a new gun. the gun hammer was hanging up and did not want to work right. so I guess I'm waiting to see what they do.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

F


faststang90 said:


> I took the gun to the range today and when I fired it something hit me in the face. I fired it again and was hit again. I touched my face and I had blood on my hand. I don't know what is happening but I called them and told them and they said send it back. the guy on the phone said they may just send me a new gun. the gun hammer was hanging up and did not want to work right. so I guess I'm waiting to see what they do.


Be nice to have a quality video to slow down the firing action,to detect the issue,,.
I wouldn't advise shooting the gun anymore. 
A nice video would build a better case for a replacement gun. Just because he mentioned a new gun doesn't necessarily guarantee it.
Wear more then proper protection and go fire the gun again and create some positive proof the gun is a lemon 
Oops , don't forget the video. 
Appreciate your admitting to these issues. 
Thanks
Good luck 
Pic


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah I already printed the return papers. its in the box and will be shipped in the morning. I need to wear a face shield next time. the marks on my face are small so I don't know if you could see anything.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Why did you send it in originally? Did they actually make it worse? Did you get the name of the guy who " was very nice and under standing of what the problem was?"
I think he was mistaken.
GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's possible that the gun's cylinder might be a little "out of time," meaning that for each shot, it rotates either incompletely or just a little too far.
Part of the shot charge (or of the bullet, for that matter) therefore strikes the pistol's frame and bounces back into your face.

It could also be unburnt powder granules bouncing back, which would indicate that the cylinder-to-barrel gap is too big.
In that case, you would see "end shake" when you try to move the (closed) cylinder back and forth longitudinally.

The other possibility is blown primers. But you'd see them when you popped the empties out. Can't miss 'em.
Also, blown primers are pretty unlikely, with shotgun charges. Not enough pressure, I believe.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

it was sent in the first time because the cylinder would fall off the gun when you open it to push the used shells out of the cylinder. I never had a problem other than that. now the hammer is hanging up when you try to fire the gun like its hitting something like when you have the lock on the hammer. I used two different types of ammo and it was doing it on both. I did not get that guys name or this ones name. I guess next time I need to right it down so I will know. I have the paper that has the name of the people that repaired it should I send it back with the gun or keep it


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I would politely ask Taurus to replace the gun with a new one. If the refused I would make a good quality video of how Taurus customer service and gunsmithing works and make them famous on youtube with it.

GW

PS If you get a new gun from Taurus leave it in the box and trade it in for something of higher quality.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I sent them a message today asking about my gun and they said its that is under review check back next week.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds like my sex life, check back with me tomorrow.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man. Honestly, I don't think I would trust that one when I got it back. I think I would trade up to a Ruger or S&W.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I got it back today and they said they replaced some parts this time. not sure what the parts are but it says barrel forcing cone was under sized, cylinder timing, yoke was adjusted. I took it to the range and a it worked great. I used all the types of ammo I have for it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

faststang90 said:


> I got it back today and they said they replaced some parts this time. not sure what the parts are but it says barrel forcing cone was under sized, cylinder timing, yoke was adjusted. I took it to the range and a it worked great. I used all the types of ammo I have for it.


Now take it to the LGS and swap it for one that you can trust your life with.

GW


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

what are you calling LGS. I was looking at s&w and they are about 700-900 for one that does 410/45. I just don't have that kind of money now.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

faststang90 said:


> what are you calling LGS. I was looking at s&w and they are about 700-900 for one that does 410/45. I just don't have that kind of money now.


 Ahhhh, the S&W Governor. Head and shoulders above a Judge. IMO. Start saving up for the "to boot" money when you trade in the Judge. I've seen them under $700.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I looked at a few of them but the ones I seen was around 750.00-900. I got this today for 410.00 it has the longer hand grip


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Now there is a solution that I hadn't considered, another TAURUS. Good thinking, that ought to take care of the problem.:anim_lol:

GW


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Fastang90, do your health, your eyes, your face & your hands a huge favor. Do not accept another Taurus gun. I'm not making fun of Taurus (I don't have to do that). Even if you lose money, you'll be ahead. There's a reason the previous owner got rid of it.

The Taurus reps are well trained in the art of customer relations. They know they manufacture junk & they try to impress you with courteous, fast service because it's easier & cheaper than making a decent gun. But that will never change the product's quality. Read some unbiased reviews on Taurus guns in magazines that don't take advertising - like "Gun Tests." You'll find lots of useful info.

Or, risk serious injury & get used to repeatedly shipping the gun for repair. The replacement gun will still be made with cheap, fragile parts.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

win231 said:


> Fastang90, do your health, your eyes, your face & your hands a huge favor. Do not accept another Taurus gun. I'm not making fun of Taurus (I don't have to do that). Even if you lose money, you'll be ahead. There's a reason the previous owner got rid of it.
> 
> The Taurus reps are well trained in the art of customer relations. They know they manufacture junk & they try to impress you with courteous, fast service because it's easier & cheaper than making a decent gun. But that will never change the product's quality. Read some unbiased reviews on Taurus guns in magazines that don't take advertising - like "Gun Tests." You'll find lots of useful info.
> 
> Or, risk serious injury & get used to repeatedly shipping the gun for repair. The replacement gun will still be made with cheap, fragile parts.


The pic is of the new "Judge" that he just bought.

GW


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Some folks you just can't help until they hit rock bottom....looks like you have a ways to go Stang. ANOTHER judge? Really?


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I done hit rock bottom. I lost my 100,000 a year job, company gas card, company truck because of some pos. I got a 300,000 doctor bill so I guess if it kills me my parents will get a good check.


----------



## just for fun (Dec 31, 2006)

win231 said:


> The Taurus reps are well trained in the art of customer relations. They know they manufacture junk & they try to impress you with courteous, fast service because it's easier & cheaper than making a decent gun. But that will never change the product's quality.
> 
> The replacement gun will still be made with cheap, fragile parts.


 1967 bought a new Smith J frame and still have it. 2005(?) bought a used 85 SS. Heads up the Taurus is every thing the Smith is! I have subjected the Taurus to reloads that I would rather not run through the Smith. (better grips on the Taurus) like 158 grain LSWCHP @ 924 FPS using 2400. Load can be found in Speer #10 reloading manual. So what I'm saying is- be careful about "trash talking" any product. There will always be someone to take issue with your viewpoint!


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

just for fun said:


> 1967 bought a new Smith J frame and still have it. 2005(?) bought a used 85 SS. Heads up the Taurus is every thing the Smith is! I have subjected the Taurus to reloads that I would rather not run through the Smith. (better grips on the Taurus) like 158 grain LSWCHP @ 924 FPS using 2400. Load can be found in Speer #10 reloading manual. So what I'm saying is- be careful about "trash talking" any product. There will always be someone to take issue with your viewpoint!


"Taking issue with my viewpoint is never a problem with me." Taurus has spotty quality control. If you're lucky enough to get a good gun, I'm happy for you.


----------

